# GPU-z Log File Options???



## chaosdsm (Dec 29, 2008)

Are there now... & if not can some options be added for log file handling?

1> I would like to have the option to change how often GPUz writes to the log file, it currently writes to the log every second & results in a large file of about 5.5MB every 8 hours.  For long term use (i.e. a 24 - 72hr burn in), I'd like to see the option to write once every 2 to 5 seconds. 

2> I would also like to have a way of setting a file size limit 

3> Is there any way to make it so that it either writes a new log each time?  I can of course manually change the old log filename, but that gets tedious...  - Folding at Home for example automatically re-names the log file (from FAHlog to FAHlog-Prev) & starts a new log file once a set size limit range has been reached.  


Thanks.


----------

